# VEHICLE UNIT TACTICAL SIGN



## krowe111 (9 Mar 2013)

I am looking for the dimensions and how wide the lines are of the unit tactical sign painted on the front and rear of vehicles.

I am trying to make up a stencil for a friend who has an old m38 Jeep.

Any help would be greatful.


Kevin


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2013)

Having had to make a stensil or two in my day, but not having the exact measurements on hand at the moment, the usual size of the "box" would be about 8 inches wide by 5 inches high.  In some cases, due to location that it was put, the size would be reduced.  This is just a guestimation.


From CanadianSoldiers.com these are the measurements for Formation Signs:



> Formation Signs
> Formation signs measured 6-1/2 inches high by 9 inches wide  and were painted on the left front and right rear fenders of vehicles, or the corresponding position if the vehicle did not have fenders



Other sources:

http://www.rcsigs.ca/ViewItem/1098/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_Military_Symbols_for_Land_Based_Systems


----------

